# Getting Started



## M-House (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. You got a newbie here, so please be kind. I am a duck hunter, and my 6 yr old is going with me for the opener down here next weekend. We also plan to look for squirrels after the AM duck hunting. I've never gone after squirrels before. My understanding is you stalk hunt until they bust you and retreat to their nests, then find a comfy tree and wait for them to return. Do I have the gist of things or am I WAY off base? Also, anything special I should bring for my son? i figure he can have the binocs and can help me look for squirrels in the trees.

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if your like me, you go into the woods, doesn't matter if your walking, sitting, or both. Be extremely quiet and wear all the camo money can buy, and watch! Magically, guess what, you won't catch a damn thing! Tada! :rant:
But really, What I've heard works (not for me) is really just sitting in an oak stand with plenty of acorns for a while, and you should see some. If you don't see something there move on. It actually does take a lot of practice and time in the woods to get anything, but once you do, the squirrel tastes great.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

M-House said:


> Hi everyone. You got a newbie here, so please be kind. I am a duck hunter, and my 6 yr old is going with me for the opener down here next weekend. We also plan to look for squirrels after the AM duck hunting. I've never gone after squirrels before. My understanding is you stalk hunt until they bust you and retreat to their nests, then find a comfy tree and wait for them to return. Do I have the gist of things or am I WAY off base? Also, anything special I should bring for my son? i figure he can have the binocs and can help me look for squirrels in the trees.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input.


You pretty much have the gist of it. You can still hunt them like you said or just find a good bunch of oaks dropping acorns, have a seat and there are bound to be squirrels near. If that stand of oaks is close to a corn field, so much the better. I'll sit for appx. 45 minutes and if I haven't seen anything, move along real slow for a 100 yards or so and repeat. As far as bringing anything for your son, a couple of drinks, a candy bar/snack or two, and the binocs are a great idea. Squirrels are generally pretty noisy with their chatter and running around so you should be able to hear them. Also keep your eyes in the trees. Its tough to miss a bushytail jumping through the branches. 
And of course on the safety side, remember to wear your hunters orange.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thats certainly one way to do it.
specialy iof your new to an area. i personaly love hunting them with a good squirrel dog,,, but you will have to look into that.

when i am in a new area i don't know, i try to look over the trees as i drive to the spot. are they maple? oak? hickory? ash? aspen? pine?
obviosly theres places you waisting your time going. so lets say i find a nice mostly oak forest with some hickory or other nut mixed in . i take a walk, i carry a bucket to sit on (with a lunch or snak in it) and depending on the time of year a 20ga shotgun, when the leaves are thick and a clear shot is hard to find, or .22 a little later when leaves are mostly gone, or .17 hmr late in the season when long shots are called for. walk slowly five , maybe ten steps and stop and look at every tree good and hard. continue on in this manor. once your into the woods look back some to see them watching you. stop sit , eat your lunch, and watch. thats pretty much squirrel hunting. then all of a sudden they will be all over. or not,,,thats squirrel


----------

